# Pain Management billing



## jeannie1977 (Mar 5, 2013)

I could use some help with billing the following to Medicaid.  I billed this to Medicaid and received this denial remark.
"Your claim contains incomplete and/or invalid information, and no appeal rights are afforded because the claim is unprocessable.  Please submit a new claim with the complete/correct information"

62290 L3
62290 51 L4
62290 51 l5
72295 26 L3
72295 26 L4
72295 26 L5

Any inpute would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cassyn86 (Mar 5, 2013)

jeannie1977 said:


> I could use some help with billing the following to Medicaid.  I billed this to Medicaid and received this denial remark.
> "Your claim contains incomplete and/or invalid information, and no appeal rights are afforded because the claim is unprocessable.  Please submit a new claim with the complete/correct information"
> 
> 62290 L3
> ...



are you billing it exactly like the above? Because you do not need to bill the levels like you have shown above.. now I am not completely familiar with that procedure but I would think that the only thing you would need to add would be if its bilateral or unilateral


----------



## puppymom2 (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with cassyn86


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Injection codes*

Please read the instructions in the CPT manual for using codes 62310-62319. They are noted above the Injection, drainage, aspiration codes.  Also, look at the modifiers you used.  Are they listed as approved modifiers?


----------

